# Mitsubishi RPTV?



## the colors (Mar 28, 2008)

I just bought a 65inch rptv 120hz refresh rate and 3D ready 1080p with DLP. So does anyone have one of these and what do you think?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Moving to Displays Forum...


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

the colors said:


> I just bought a 65inch rptv 120hz refresh rate and 3D ready 1080p with DLP. So does anyone have one of these and what do you think?


You might want to post the model number. That dsecription could be one of many sets. Also, if you have a specific question or issue, you are more likely to get a good answer if your post and thread title are more targetted.

In general, the Mitsubishi DLP sets are a good value in terms of picture quality and size for the price.


----------



## the colors (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks for the direction guys. The model # is WD-65737 and I was wondering how the bulb life is aprox. I have been building a movie room for the past 4years, kids keep draining my money.lol


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Are you sure about that model or is it a very new one? I am not aware of it, specifically. Most of the clients for a dealer that I service have typically averaged about 6-7000 hours on Mits RP lamps. I can vary greatly, however, with any lamp based product.


----------



## the colors (Mar 28, 2008)

Yup that is the correct model# and is a new unit. They made some changes with the lamp problems of past units so I have read,so I hope it lasts a bit. I think my set up will be the smallest here but the construction aspect the largest for what I had to do. The room is aprox 13x13. Love the site for all the ideas!


----------



## the colors (Mar 28, 2008)

Another question I have is about in wall speakers not high dollar ones but with good sound and a layout. Should I have to enclose them in the wall like a box because the basement walls are off the foundation about a foot so in wall speakers would need to be enclosed? Also could you give a link to a good speaker company that has them,thanks.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I service lots of Mitsubishi and work part time for a dealer that sells lots, and I am not aware of any problems with lamps at all. What problems have you heard of and where?


----------



## the colors (Mar 28, 2008)

When I googled the tv I went to costumer reports and most said of the lamp not on this model but past one,some even saying they are lemons.Well I hope this wont be a problem.


----------



## the colors (Mar 28, 2008)

Well its been a while and just wanted to say I did not get that tv and now am going after a 55 samsung led set much much better quality.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Ironic. Of all of the sets that I service, the lamps on the Mitsubishis have been the least problematic. The new sets even have a reduced price of $99 retail on the lamps. Mits has used Osram lamps from the start in their production DLP sets and the same lamps have been used in many other sets. They have been among the most reliable. 

The LED based sets still have some questions open regarding color reproduction and calibration, but should be relatively reliable.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

I would also recommend checking out Sony's last SXRD displays the KDS-A3000 series. Unlike prior generations, Optical Block issues have been massively reduced and they offer pretty much perfect color decoding out of the box.

They can be fairly easily found on Ebay and other resale sites for very good prices. I love mine.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

